

The history of file-sharing - tonyskn
http://torrentfreak.com/the-history-of-filesharing-120422/

======
yorhel
Just nitpicking: DC++ is one implementation. The network is usually referred
to as "direct connect". DC++ wasn't even the first DC client, it just happened
to be the most popular one at the time the network itself was still quite
popular.

------
mackyinc
I can see the trend of file sharing size as the internet speed also increase.
I'm pretty sure that it will still evolve as the internet gets more faster.

------
J3L2404
Last two sentences...

>Filesharing as a technology is good. Let’s make sure it stays around so that
we may continue to share our thoughts, ideas, and art in order to better
ourselves, our communities, and our earth. Anyone who is against that must
obviously dream of world destruction, or at the least, wish for human progress
to stop.

No one is against file sharing, they are against copyright infringement. Why
does this childish stuff keep getting upvoted? It doesn't help the cause.

~~~
rasengan
Hi J3L2404 - while on the face it appears that nobody is against file sharing,
regulations that continue to be introduced do, in fact, seem to be against
such sharing (even if that may not be their original intent).

I do agree, it may be a childish statement, but it's our childish dreams that
lead us to a better future.

